# Cloudy Eye



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So my manny has had cloudy eye for a week now. Ive been changing the water every 3 days since I noticed it. Seems to be going away just real slow. I havnt added any salt or done anything other than water changes. Im also battleing cynobacteria in his tank and have no idea whats causeing that either.

nitrites-0ppm
nitrates-20ppm
Amonia-0ppm
Ph-6.8 steady
phosphates 1ppm

The tank has had these readings for a long time and nothing has changed so I have no idea why the cynobacteria out break and my manny getting cloudy eye all of a sudden. I bought some stuff to kill the cynobacteria and applied it the other day. Seems to be doing soemthing as its turning more yellowish so Ill be doing a waterchange tonight. I so hate cynobacteria the worse thign to dea lwith in an aquarium IMO.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's going to take couple of weeks to heal. As for cynobacteria, keep the lights off to starve them and continue the water changes.


----------

